# mpls bowden bike



## spoker (Aug 13, 2017)




----------



## spoker (Aug 13, 2017)

https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/....org/hnp/bik/d/bowden-bicycle/6263221501.html


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Aug 13, 2017)

Craigslist post is already down...:eek:


----------



## spoker (Aug 13, 2017)

i jst looked and its still there,my computor doesnt do the link well,just go to mpls cr bicycles and run down the page till you find it,its not priced so you cant search that way


----------



## spoker (Aug 13, 2017)

post id 6263221501


----------



## island schwinn (Aug 13, 2017)

Try this

https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/bik/d/bowden-bicycle/6263221501.html


----------



## partsguy (Aug 14, 2017)

Something does not smell right here. Looks like a 70's roadbike under that fiberglass body.


----------



## vincev (Aug 14, 2017)

RED FLAGS.That front fork is not right.It should have curved fender braces flowing into the matching fender.Something wrong.


----------



## spoker (Aug 14, 2017)

thats the vibe i got,i guess someone who knows these things should call him so the mystery can be solved!


----------



## catfish (Aug 14, 2017)

Half a Bowden.


----------



## THE STIG (Aug 14, 2017)

prolly had a bent fork and smashed fender


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Aug 14, 2017)

catfish said:


> Half a Bowden.



like this View attachment 660586


spoker said:


> View attachment 660253



like this


----------



## detroitbike (Aug 14, 2017)

Here's the data tag..
 Repo?


----------



## detroitbike (Aug 14, 2017)

He says the fender was damaged and got discarded


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 14, 2017)

detroitbike said:


> He says the fender was damaged and got discarded


----------



## vincev (Aug 14, 2017)

detroitbike said:


> He says the fender was damaged and got discarded




Good luck finding that.lol


----------



## Bikermaniac (Aug 14, 2017)

Too bad it's so far away from me.


----------



## Hawthornecrazy (Aug 14, 2017)

This add seems a bit fishy. It started out with I'm selling my Bowden that I've had for years now it says I'm selling my grandpas Bowden for him. It didn't have a price now it does and the phone number has changed from the two adds. It looks like it the wrong fork and wrong wheels for sure and pretty busted up in the back.


----------



## Jaxon (Aug 15, 2017)

catfish said:


> Half a Bowden.




Its the better half at least.


----------



## spoker (Aug 15, 2017)

its a nope,ya cant get $2500 for one bike in minnesota!!!


----------



## bikebozo (Aug 15, 2017)

Bike is real , all parts missing are available , the mertens seat on that bike is 500.00 , the pat. Plate is correct the pedals , ! It is hard to believe no one has purchased this bike , . This is a great example of our changing hobby and the attitude and people involved


----------



## THE STIG (Aug 15, 2017)

bikebozo said:


> Bike is real , all parts missing are available , the mertens seat on that bike is 500.00 , the pat. Plate is correct the pedals , ! It is hard to believe no one has purchased this bike , . This is a great example of our changing hobby and the attitude and people involved




i'll buy it if you go get it ?


----------



## bikebozo (Aug 15, 2017)

My brother works in that town , he is building solar powered , homes for a rich guy that everyone knows , he could go pick it up for you


----------



## THE STIG (Aug 15, 2017)

bikebozo said:


> My brother works in that town , he is building solar powered , homes for a rich guy that everyone knows , he could go pick it up for you



cool, LMK


----------



## bikebozo (Aug 15, 2017)

Just sold , someone should have let me know , someone got a hell of a deal


----------



## THE STIG (Aug 15, 2017)

bikebozo said:


> Just sold , someone should have let me know , someone got a hell of a deal




.. i was just going to use it for yard art


----------



## Nickinator (Aug 15, 2017)

I was just gonna use it as kindling..

Nick.



THE STIG said:


> .. i was just going to use it for yard art


----------



## THE STIG (Aug 15, 2017)

...............


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Aug 15, 2017)

The photos show a real Bowden bike not a fake or a re pop.If the post is real someone got a fantastic deal.I have seen them sell from 6 grand and one that sold for a whopping 48 grand .I have 16 of them and have sold a few other ones in the last 3 years.One sold last year for 18 grand. A white one in very good shape sold not long ago for around 12 grand at the Copake auction and the buyer would have paid fees on that but it was in great shape and a good deal.The Bowden bikes range in price like the stock market no set price or bluebook value they are so rare and with the history of the builder there is no other bike like it .I paid 5 grand for a frame with a few rusty parts on it,,yes paid to much ? but sold it 5 weeks ago for 7800  and needs fixed and all the parts including a front fender.My point is I'm not bragging i sold it and made money on it i didn't even want to sell it lol.The bike that was on Craigs list was a good find and i know the bikes its a real one.Paint it fix it up get a fender and parts and it can bring a price of 10 to 18 grand i think .     IF your the buyer i do have parts and a few fenders ,,,,,


----------



## bikebozo (Aug 16, 2017)

Just got a message from the new owner , and sent him toCraig Morrow, Bicycle Heaven .Whoever saw that craigslist ad 1st , just made a very bad mistake , you should have done the deal , or contacted me and earned your finders , pickers fee . That was one of the best deals ever seen or offered, on this CABE, of course some people do not care about the Bowden bikes, it was about the money , you could have easily bought this bike , sold it to me and have a nice stack of money to buy yourself a tanked ballon tired bike . I still find it hard to believe , no one contacted me , or even worse , I did not see the ad, . I MISSED it by a very short time . The CABERS just proved they need to go to cycle school


----------



## spoker (Aug 16, 2017)

bikebozo said:


> Just got a message from the new owner , and sent him toCraig Morrow, Bicycle Heaven .Whoever saw that craigslist ad 1st , just made a very bad mistake , you should have done the deal , or contacted me and earned your finders , pickers fee . That was one of the best deals ever seen or offered, on this CABE, of course some people do not care about the Bowden bikes, it was about the money , you could have easily bought this bike , sold it to me and have a nice stack of money to buy yourself a tanked ballon tired bike . I still find it hard to believe , no one contacted me , or even worse , I did not see the ad, . I MISSED it by a very short time . The CABERS just proved they need to go to cycle school



maby we should have a place where ppl can post how much they will pay for overpriced bikes,would save someone buying a bike and then having the secondary buyer sayin o im gonna pass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 16, 2017)

bikebozo said:


> Just got a message from the new owner , and sent him toCraig Morrow, Bicycle Heaven .Whoever saw that craigslist ad 1st , just made a very bad mistake , you should have done the deal , or contacted me and earned your finders , pickers fee . That was one of the best deals ever seen or offered, on this CABE, of course some people do not care about the Bowden bikes, it was about the money , you could have easily bought this bike , sold it to me and have a nice stack of money to buy yourself a tanked ballon tired bike . I still find it hard to believe , no one contacted me , or even worse , I did not see the ad, . I MISSED it by a very short time . The CABERS just proved they need to go to cycle school




Maybe one day I'll learn something about bikes...


----------



## Kstone (Aug 16, 2017)

Hmmm...
I may be experiencing some deja Vu here. 

Weren't we just talking about how rude all us no good, dirty rotten cabers are?
It seems from watching the dialect going on the past week there's a considerable amount of venom in what has been shared and expressed.... And it seems like a lot of it is coming from the other side. 

While I get that people on here can be sass-holes sometimes, and it takes all people to build our disfunctional little world on here....
In my personal opinion it seems like there's way more being dished back than was ever given. I get it, it was a rough reentry back in here and I'm sorry that happened. I wouldn't have liked to experience that either.
But overall, I need to say that these people on here are INCREDIBLE. I have been met with so much kindness and have been able to build connections to some really stand up human beings. 
So while we aren't perfect, I do have a problem with someone consistently talking down about the character and intellect of the men and women on here. 

I need you to know that it's not ok to continue the cycle of treating others unfairly and as lesser. 

I know I don't have the wealth or knowledge to probably be in your realm. And that's ok. Thank you for being part of this hobby and leaving behind your knowledge and  sharing your collection with others. I'm sure that will trickle down to all of us as your stories and information continue to be shared throughout the years among the bike guys. 

Just know that I respect you already. You don't need to put the rest of us down and flash your collection or spending limit to have me respect you and want to listen to what you have to say. 

The cabe is a wonderful community I'm happy to be a part of. I'm glad all of you are a part of it too. Let's just focus on sharing stories, photos, and sharing/enjoying each other's company. 


And it's ok if you think I'm a jerk. Or a misinformed woman. I don't need you to like me or respect me. But I just need you to know that I'm listening and learning and really respect the people on the cabe, and I hope that despite differences, you can too.


----------



## Maskadeo (Aug 16, 2017)

There weren't enough pictures for me to make an informed decision on the Bowden


----------



## spoker (Aug 16, 2017)




----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Aug 16, 2017)

Kstone said:


> Hmmm...
> I may be experiencing some deja Vu here.
> 
> Weren't we just talking about how rude all us no good, dirty rotten cabers are?
> ...



but I like to flash my collection


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Aug 16, 2017)

Imagine the drama if it was a bunch of women on here, ooooooohhhh laaawwwwdd!


----------



## Kstone (Aug 16, 2017)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> but I like to flash my collection





A gorgeous one at that, you keep flashing.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Aug 16, 2017)

Kstone said:


> A gorgeous one at that, you keep flashing.
> 
> View attachment 661408



thank you


----------



## spoker (Aug 16, 2017)

time to close this one


----------



## bikebozo (Aug 16, 2017)

Sorry for posting and offending , I am done , I will still try to buy things that are posted , there will be no more comments or sharing from me,.I did not realize my words were causing difficulty or pain for anyone , .It looks like I am the one that got the lesson, thanks to all my friends, in the wheel world , wpb


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Aug 16, 2017)

bikebozo said:


> Just got a message from the new owner , and sent him toCraig Morrow, Bicycle Heaven .Whoever saw that craigslist ad 1st , just made a very bad mistake , you should have done the deal , or contacted me and earned your finders , pickers fee . That was one of the best deals ever seen or offered, on this CABE, of course some people do not care about the Bowden bikes, it was about the money , you could have easily bought this bike , sold it to me and have a nice stack of money to buy yourself a tanked ballon tired bike . I still find it hard to believe , no one contacted me , or even worse , I did not see the ad, . I MISSED it by a very short time . The CABERS just proved they need to go to cycle school



Thank you bike bozo ,,,i did get a call from the owner today so i we are working on parts for him,,when you can call me after noons best,,,,thanks


----------

